# to enable su after kdm is already configured



## khanayev (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi!
Sorry, I thought there is a root login by kdm, and forgot to add a wheel user before enabling it. Now I cannot enable su. Could there be any suggestions? 
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 2, 2013)

Login as root from the console, then add your normal user to wheel group using the pw(8) command:

`# pw user mod username -G wheel`


----------



## khanayev (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you! But the system says "should be root to run pw". How do you suggest to workaround that?


----------



## khanayev (Feb 2, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Login as root from the console, then add your normal user to wheel group using the pw(8) command:
> 
> `# pw user mod username -G wheel`



The problem is I have already configured KDM, and so it runs before I manage to login as root from the console.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 2, 2013)

Switching virtual terminal from tty9 to tty1 (press *ctrl-alt-F1*).


----------



## khanayev (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you so much! I was about to reinstall the system...))


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 2, 2013)

A good start to avoid system reinstallations (too expensive rescue), is reading this guide.


----------



## khanayev (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you! I did not know this guide, I will read it.


----------

